# The Birds



## kak1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi All,

My wife laughs at my various interest including carnivorous plants but she does love the birds. Lately I've been messing about with the camera and just thought i'd post up a few pics of some of our birds. These are birds that we bred this year or adult birds. It's always exciting to see them grow. My apologies for the poor quality. I hope you all enjoy. What birds is everyone else keeping?

*Green-cheeked Conures in their weaning cage*



*Young Amazon Parrots*



*Mature Black-headed Caique (pronounced CAKE (in OZ) or KYEEK (US))*



*Young Black-headed Caique doing excercise *



*African Grey's Hatching*





*Young Blue & Gold Macaw*


----------



## No-two (Jan 31, 2011)

Nawww, I want an african grey.  Wanna trade?


----------



## kak1 (Jan 31, 2011)

No-two I took the grey photos a few months back but had them on the camera so thought i'd share. Thanks for the offer but the birds are now living it up in their new homes.


----------



## No-two (Jan 31, 2011)

kak1 said:


> No-two I took the grey photos a few months back but had them on the camera so thought i'd share. The greys are now living it up in their new homes.



Naww  Shame. They're the only bird I would keep now. I used to have a heap years ago, some idiot sold me a young bird with beak and feather I got out of them after that, I would keep a grey though.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like you had an ok season Jade 

I've still only got the one, my YNA boy.


----------



## kak1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Stevo that Yellow-naped you got is a stunner mate. Got any recent pics?


----------



## Albs (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautifull birds mate.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 31, 2011)

jellous!
i just had apair of eckkies, nothing special. 

love the macaw thou, hes so cute


----------



## kak1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Eckies are certainly wonderful birds and something to be proud of  as no doubt you are. When I first started eckies were the prized bird of many collections. It is little wonder why when you look at them isn't it.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 31, 2011)

yeah ekkies are grate!
mine are the PNG type, but id love to get my hands on some of the other sub species.


----------



## kak1 (Jan 31, 2011)

The problem we have with eckies in Australia is that many of the sub-species have been crossed with each other and are no longer pure. Despite this there are still some pure birds in a small number of collections. We no longer keep eckies but when we did we only kept the red-sided polychloros sub species. A few friends keep the aussie sub-species macgillivary which is large and stunning as well as quite rare.


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words about Danny.  Here are a few pics of the lad that I havent posted here before.

Really enjoyed seeing your collection, and methods, during Parrots2010


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 1, 2011)

He's a stunner, Stevo.
Love the fifth pic!


----------



## kak1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Stevo you should have introduced yourself mate. I'm pretty sure you were on the pleco forums as well weren't you? There were so many people on the tour I forgot names and sadly faces which meant people keep calling and I can't remember them unfortunately. I'm glad you liked the set up. Let us know when you are up so you can pop out again. Where are you living now?

Danny is looking awesome. He is a nice sized bird and in great feather. You've put in a lot of work and it seems to be paying off. Not too many people can get an amazon on its back with out sedating it. It's a credit to yourself and Danny mate.


----------



## Melusina (Feb 1, 2011)

You have gorgeous birds! I love the black headed caiques but macaws are my absolute favourite, the B&G is a stunner! All very healthy and alert looking babies.

I have a pair of maroon bellied conures and a pair of mutation green cheeks in the aviary and as pets a rainbow lorikeet, 50 yo galah, pearly conure and a cockatiel.

Wish I could have gone to Parrots 2010!


----------



## kak1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Melusina for the compliments. It is always good to get positive feedback. I'll hopefully post up some more photos soon when time permits. Parrots 2010 saw us meet many brilliant people and as always learn a lot more about various species. Hopefully you can make it to the next one which I believe is in 2012. If you do please feel free to say g'day.


----------



## scorps (Feb 1, 2011)

What do hatcho blue and gold mackaws go for these days Id love to get one and hand raise it?


----------



## kak1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Scorps I couldn't answer that question sorry as we don't sell birds till they're fully weaned. You'd have to phone around to find a price.


----------



## Melusina (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll be looking out for more photos then  I'll be posting pics of my flock when I get home. I certainly plan to go to the next 'Parrots!' Only problem with 2010 is that I'd already bought tickets to America (I'm there at the moment). Likely see you there next time though! 

Scorps, I wouldn't recommend hand raising unless you have a lot of experience. I'd personally question the integrity and practices of any breeder that sells you an unweaned bird. (Sorry for being nosy/ opinionated/ presumptuous, just looking out for your and the future bird's interests).


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 2, 2011)

kak1 said:


> Stevo you should have introduced yourself mate. I'm pretty sure you were on the pleco forums as well weren't you? There were so many people on the tour I forgot names and sadly faces which meant people keep calling and I can't remember them unfortunately. I'm glad you liked the set up. Let us know when you are up so you can pop out again. Where are you living now?
> 
> Danny is looking awesome. He is a nice sized bird and in great feather. You've put in a lot of work and it seems to be paying off. Not too many people can get an amazon on its back with out sedating it. It's a credit to yourself and Danny mate.


 
Haha! Yep, was also on the pleco forums! small world.  I dont blame you for not remembering everyone from the conference, everybody was pretty busy with the aviary visit too. Me; I was busy chatting up my current girlfriend!! :shock: We'll definately drop you a line whenever we're around your way. I'm in Townsville, previously Darwin, and Belinda is in Canberra.

Danny is good most of the time.... He's been having a bit of trouble dealing with other people around me late last year, and we've been putting in a lot of work to try and get him to accept Bel.. That's the 'problem' with him coming of age...lol. He's still good with my Mum (as you can see in the earlier photo) down in Melbourne though, which is handy seeing as that's where he is for the next 9months!! He does love to play on his back...


----------



## junglecarpet (Feb 2, 2011)

You have some beautiful birds, quite a variety of them thats for sure! I love the green cheek conures, have always been my favourite


----------



## jacorin (Feb 3, 2011)

nice birds mate...we have a few as well,but no amazons tho.... just teals,budgies,kaks,suberbs,lorikeets,grassies 80 odd birds,give or take a few lolol


----------



## sesa-sayin (Feb 5, 2011)

at 73 years old, have very recently decides to collect a few finches....will start with a pair of Zebras, and get some experience have done a lot of rescherch,now must buy a couple of finch cages, all the other necessary parphanalia, and work -out where to buy some healthy birds...was keeping tropical fish as long ago as 1948


----------



## kak1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Stevo It is most definately a small world mate. I haven't got any plecs any more due to my work schedul. Did you happen to meet your girlfriend on the tour? You are quite right in that maturity can at times be a problem with Amazons. No doubt though you will be able to work through it with him. He's a stunning bird.

Thanks everyone for your nice comments. Jacorin I find it best to keep the birds you enjoy most or it is no longer fun. Clearly you are enjoying yourself and that's all that matters. Sesa-sayin you are definately never too old to start. Great to see more people getting into the hobby.

Here are a few more photos of some of our young and adult birds which I photographed yesterday.

*Some of our Aviaries* 



*African Grey* (Stevo these were the ones breeding when the tour come round. They produced three young)



*Young Amazons* (DYH & BF)



*Blue-fronted Conure*



*Green-cheeked Conure*



*Crimson-bellied Conure Pair*



*Young Caique* (after a bath)



*Pablo* (one of our Yellow-crowned Amazons)



*Senegal Parrot*



*Hahn's Macaws* in the nursery



*Blue & Gold Macaw* Babies



*Wanna Scratch* (one of the macaws being reared now)



Same bird as above doing a big stretch



*Blue & Gold Macaw* adult bird



That's All Folks.


----------



## Albs (Feb 7, 2011)

beautiful set up and birds mate. I really love the crimson bellied conures. I used to keep and breed australian native parrots a number of years ago but the reptiles completly took over! I would love to get some more birds again. One day!!!


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 7, 2011)

kak1 said:


> Stevo It is most definitely a small world mate. I haven't got any plecs any more due to my work schedule. Did you happen to meet your girlfriend on the tour? You are quite right in that maturity can at times be a problem with Amazons. No doubt though you will be able to work through it with him. He's a stunning bird.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your nice comments. Jacorin I find it best to keep the birds you enjoy most or it is no longer fun. Clearly you are enjoying yourself and that's all that matters. Sesa-sayin you are definitely never too old to start. Great to see more people getting into the hobby.
> 
> ...


 
Big relief that all us rowdy visitors didn't upset the Greys!!  The ones I've seen at Priam are incredibly skittish and bash into the mesh when strangers are around..

I knew Bel previously, online, but the Conference was the first time we'd met in person. Awesome to find someone with the same crazy interests.. hehe.. I'm heading overseas with work next week and we're planning on visiting Loro Parque together mid-year when I get a break.

I also no longer have time for the fish! Lots of empty tanks line my garage....lol.


----------



## Leeloofluff (Feb 7, 2011)

Love the macaw!!! Coolest birds ever! Great work


----------



## kak1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Albs Crimson-bellied Conures are brilliant little birds and as you can see quite stunning. They are also quite cheap compared to when we first saw them years back. If you get into birds I'd suggest getting a few of these guys. Just stunning is all I can say.

Stevo the grey's did great. We don't like a lot of visitors and such a large crowd can be a worry. The convention group though were brilliant and very respectful and the Parrot Society did well in their organizing. The bank of aviaries housing the Grey's was the only bank where the tour group were not permitted to enter because of the birds on eggs. One or two people were given a quick look and then made a hasty retreat. The crimson-bellied conures are also housed in that bank and were sitting on eggs as well. They too produced young. 

It's great to hear that you met Bel finally at the conference. Loro Parque is great and we've been given the chance to do a very rare behind the scenes tour which will be exciting when we get over there. I'm sure you will enjoy it mate. I hope you have a great time away although it is with work lol.

Leeloofluff Macaws are great but they can be loud too. I've experienced a number of loud calls whilst handing the birds and it can be a little painful.


----------



## Jeannine (Feb 8, 2011)

*back in 1998 i had the chance to see the local president of the BH bird club, he had a pair of **Blue & Gold Macaw in a huge aviary out the back of his house

he took me inside of it and one of them flew down and landed on my shoulder, man those claws are huge when right in your face

totally magnificent birds indeed and if i had the money i would have a pair myself 

i really envy you 

this is rosie, we only got her a few weeks ago, not a great pic of her but shes still learning to trust me, she is a Rosa Bourke*






*




*


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 8, 2011)

kak1 said:


> Albs Crimson-bellied Conures are brilliant little birds and as you can see quite stunning. They are also quite cheap compared to when we first saw them years back. If you get into birds I'd suggest getting a few of these guys. Just stunning is all I can say.
> 
> Stevo the grey's did great. We don't like a lot of visitors and such a large crowd can be a worry. The convention group though were brilliant and very respectful and the Parrot Society did well in their organizing. The bank of aviaries housing the Grey's was the only bank where the tour group were not permitted to enter because of the birds on eggs. One or two people were given a quick look and then made a hasty retreat. The crimson-bellied conures are also housed in that bank and were sitting on eggs as well. They too produced young.
> 
> ...



When are you guys heading over? Be great to see your pics when you get back! We'll be trying to arrange something similar, given the dangerous nature of my work and the rare opportunity given for some respite halfway through my trip.. Would love to catch up off-thread (PM/Email) for any contact details or advice you might have on who's best to speak to over there.


----------

